

Mochimedia is shutting down at the end of the month - dreyfiz
https://www.mochimedia.com/community/forum/topic/mochi-media-winding-down-services-end-date-of-3

======
dreyfiz
Didn't get any email, found out by logging in to check some stats. This story
ended on a low key.

